
Big Phones? So Over. - linhtran168
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/29/big-phones-so-over/?grcc=33333Z98
======
sebandr
There's only two formats that succeed: briefcase size and pocket size,
anything else better fit in one of those two otherwise it's a Betamax.

------
anigbrowl
Takes one to know one...

